# For the year of Dragon, Sea-Gull first limited edition dive watch series Dragon King~



## usseagullwatch

About 2 years ago I had an idea which was to build a dive watch for Sea-Gull. In my understanding, Sea-Gull has a good line of dress watches for domestic market (China). However since we are the oversea distributor, I believe a sport/dive watch is essential. The project take us more than two years to complete: design, drawing, modern dive watch links with China' mythological creature- Dragon; from standard crown to lock/screw in crown; thin sapphire glass to thicker flat sapphire crystal; Solid 316L stainless steel bracelet with minor adjust system, and much more&#8230;.
I did not do this project alone; Walter (gigfy) provides countless suggestions and ideas! We used to spend a lot of time on the phone and email to build the right dive watch for Sea-Gull and our customers, and I can not thank him enough for it.
*SO HERE IT IS, FOR THE YEAR OF DRAGON, US SEAGULL IS PROUDLY AND EXCLUSIVELY PRESENTS SEA-GULL FIRST LIMITED EDITION DIVE WATCH- DRAGON KING









*Dial:

















Crown:








old crown








It is not good enough, so here is the new crown:









Solid SS Bracelet:
old one








The improve version with micro adjust system:
















Case , bezel , and thick sapphire crystal































The back, engraved dragon, serial number, and exclusive from usseagull....

The original sketch








computer version








The final product








The certificate








Watch spec:
43MM SS case, 120 clicks rotating bezel, lock screw in crown
movement ST2130 AAA movement
Sapphire crystal
Dial: black dail with lume marker, lume hour, minute and second hands
WR 200M
Bracelet: 316L solid link stainless steel bracelet
Limited 800 pieces for 2012, the year of Dragon
Exclusively from usseagull

approved by Ernie Romers, site owner

Regards,

Kevin Ma

p.s I am sorry for delay answering emails from [email protected], we have been experiencing technical difficulty with this email address. If you guys have any questions please email me at [email protected]


----------



## RedVee

That looks great.


----------



## lipla

Stunning watch! The dragon case back is a very nice touch.


----------



## draistlin

checking trhe us seagull website, its selling for $259, so not too expensive, wish i could buy one.


----------



## Oldheritage

Almost perfect, but IMHO the hands should have been longer. I find that a lot of Chinese watches have rather short hands :think:


----------



## Defiant4Ever

I like it. I particularly like it having the Sea-gull brand.

Limited edition, Sea-gull branded would be my preference for the 2012 WUS watch.


----------



## AlbertaTime

I have been hoping for a piece like this ever since I became interested in Sea-Gull watches.

Kevin and Gigfy, thank you so much for making this happen!! Kevin, you'll be getting an email


----------



## Fandegrue

Love it ! How is the lume ? Is it as low as on other Seagull watches or has it been improved ?


----------



## Vemrik

Stunning! Love the blue and orange numbers and the dash of lightblue/grey on the secondhand,


----------



## aron

Great work!!! I have been waiting for this for years!!! I have to echo the question about lume strength though. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miroman

Do we have some discount as WUS members?


----------



## aron

Watch number 8 on its way :thumbup:. Can't wait!


----------



## seagullfan

I've sent an email too.

Some others may have seen that I've wanted a Seagull diver for some time.

I was wondering are these diver watches ISO certified? (Individually checked?) Or batch tested? I have a Citizen NY2300 that isn't a "diver" watch as it wasn't individually checked. I'd prefer certified but even seeing a Chinese diver from an established name is good.

Please let us see some lume shots and let us know how it compares to say Seiko's lume strength.

Thanks!


----------



## hooligan

seagullfan said:


> I've sent an email too.
> 
> Some others may have seen that I've wanted a Seagull diver for some time.
> 
> *I was wondering are these diver watches ISO certified? (Individually checked?) Or batch tested?* I have a Citizen NY2300 that isn't a "diver" watch as it wasn't individually checked. I'd prefer certified but even seeing a Chinese diver from an established name is good.
> 
> Please let us see some lume shots and let us know how it compares to say Seiko's lume strength.
> 
> Thanks!


I seriously doubt they are ISO certified though they may still be individually pressure tested. Many brands do not bother with ISO certification as it does not add significant value and should not really reflect on the accuracy of the water resistance rating (ie. if a major and respected brand says it's watch is rated to 200m then this should be the case).


----------



## Oilers Fan

That is a fantastic looking diver!! Great job on that one. I really like the bracelet. Hopefully I can pick one up someday.


----------



## usseagullwatch

Sorry guys for answering all the question in reply. 
1. I am not sure the dragon king it is ISO certified or not. However, every single Dragon King watch is individually checked and tested (both accuracy and resistance rating) Confirmed numberous times with the production manager in Sea-Gull .
2. As for WUS discount, the retail price is $412 and usseagull price $299, dragon king cost more to build (the bracelet on Dragon King is the most expensive one among other seagull models) and we decided to sell it at $259. I am very sorry guys, for usseagull limited watch, we really dont have that much room to offer additional discount. 
3. Lume
1. first prototype, bad lume, returned to the factory
2. second, better, but still returned to the factory
3. The 3rd one is the brightest, it match up with Seiko' lume (compared side by side with walter's Seiko). But the dial turn out to be very ugly, we prefer white markers instead of green ones. As you can see, this one still has silver bezel which we changed later on.







4. The last one is final product. It kind falls in between, it is not as bright as Seiko, but brigther that other Sea-Gull models and the frist & second prototype.









Regards + have a good weekend!

Kevin
please send email to [email protected] instead of [email protected] if you guys have any further questions.


----------



## skywatch

usseagullwatch said:


> 4. The last one is final product. It kind falls in between, it is not as bright as Seiko, but brigther that other Sea-Gull models and the frist & second prototype.
> Kevin


Hi Kevin - may I just say: thank you for being so honest! Your sort of watch-loving customer-respecting approach makes me want to buy from you more than ever. I really appreciate your thorough response to the lume question. I am not even such a dive-watch lover, so I am not even in your target market, but it gives me yet more confidence in your collection. (I have several, I'll be getting more...)


----------



## RedVee

draistlin said:


> checking trhe us seagull website, its selling for $259, so not too expensive, wish i could buy one.


Do they ship to Oz?


----------



## Defiant4Ever

RedVee said:


> Do they ship to Oz?


add it to the cart and it gives Aus shipping for $39.


----------



## mcfr

Nice watch although i wish the date was at 3 or 6 or not even there. Even white on black would've been better to blend in more.
Still thinking about it


----------



## bwilkinson

Most divers also have long minute and shorter hour hand that I see and compared this to. I do not see that the hands are shorter.


----------



## Citizen V

Whelp... I quite like this one, but I haven't even ordered the Wuyi yet.


----------



## Oldheritage

bwilkinson said:


> Most divers also have long minute and shorter hour hand that I see and compared this to. I do not see that the hands are shorter.


What I mean is that the minute hand is so short that it doesn't reach the minute markers on the dial. Don't worry about it, it's just a slight pet peeve of mine. Wouldn't stop me from buying a watch that I really liked though ;-)


----------



## corn cob kid

Well then, now is your chance to order them both at the same time! :-d



Citizen V said:


> Whelp... I quite like this one, but I haven't even ordered the Wuyi yet.


----------



## ninzeo

Could you get back when you know more about them being ISO certified or not? I'm just about to pull the trigger, but I need to be sure I can actually go diving with it(up until 35m)


----------



## Citizen V

ninzeo said:


> Could you get back when you know more about them being ISO certified or not? I'm just about to pull the trigger, but I need to be sure I can actually go diving with it(up until 35m)


He did say they are individually resistance rating tested.


----------



## Triton9

Actually, I find the design so so only.. 

Can I suggest something to make it special?

Proabably could have added Chinese character of Dragon just below the Sea gull wording and lume the Chinese character.

The backcase could have some crisp bewel engraving of a dragon, something like the Omega seamaster PO2500 back case where they show the seahorse crisp and sweet.

I think its good to use sword hand for min and hour while the second hand could have some dragon shape at the end of it and spray the whole second hand bright red.

Dial could have use the stick marker shape for all time hr while the 12 and 6 hr mark can remain that way.

How abt that?? I know all this may added up the cost. But its real special, collector will not mind the extra money.


----------



## bdraguts

Hey Kevin, could we get some more pictures, maybe some macro shots? Also, how about more measurements, like lug width, lug to lug, height, etc. This may have to join my Wuyi


----------



## Citizen V

corn cob kid said:


> Well then, now is your chance to order them both at the same time! :-d


enabler! I think I will get the Dragon first and the Wuyi later if my watches sell. This way I can try to get a nice number on the Dragon King.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Kevin,

Did you do the original artwork of the dragon?

That picture is surely worth as much as the watch!

Of course the watch is exquisite and the whole package is going to make this one 'sold out' before most people even have a chance to react!


----------



## arktika1148

Very nice !!!
and good to see a flat back, and what a great looking back.

Sorry to say no dosh at the moment, and a pity so much extra to get over the pond


----------



## bug tongue

Just purchased this watch as my first Sea-Gull! I don't have any divers in my small collection, so this watch fills that spot nicely. Looking forward to receiving it in the mail soon.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Hey bug tongue, *W**E**L**C**O**M**E* to the Chinese Mechanical Watch forum!! We look forward to photos of your new Sea-Gull...yup, photos...that's the ticket!!


----------



## Oilers Fan

If they are pressure tested to 200m, I am pretty sure they will survive 35m.


----------



## dkbs

Impressive, and ST2130 seems fixed all problems ST18 ever has. I have limited 51 with ST2130, has been running with less than 1.5 sec error per day for more than 100 days. Can beat any watch in terms of accuracy and stability.

Maybe sometimes, Seagull should produce some chronometer level Sea-gull watches, just with little bit more patience on adjustment/assembly and quality control.



usseagullwatch said:


> Sorry guys for answering all the question in reply.
> 1. I am not sure the dragon king it is ISO certified or not. However, every single Dragon King watch is individually checked and tested (both accuracy and resistance rating) Confirmed numberous times with the production manager in Sea-Gull .
> 2. As for WUS discount, the retail price is $412 and usseagull price $299, dragon king cost more to build (the bracelet on Dragon King is the most expensive one among other seagull models) and we decided to sell it at $259. I am very sorry guys, for usseagull limited watch, we really dont have that much room to offer additional discount.
> 3. Lume
> 1. first prototype, bad lume, returned to the factory
> 2. second, better, but still returned to the factory
> 3. The 3rd one is the brightest, it match up with Seiko' lume (compared side by side with walter's Seiko). But the dial turn out to be very ugly, we prefer white markers instead of green ones. As you can see, this one still has silver bezel which we changed later on.
> View attachment 769557
> 
> 4. The last one is final product. It kind falls in between, it is not as bright as Seiko, but brigther that other Sea-Gull models and the frist & second prototype.
> 
> View attachment 769558
> 
> 
> Regards + have a good weekend!
> 
> Kevin
> please send email to [email protected] instead of [email protected] if you guys have any further questions.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

#42 is on it's way :-!

This will be the only watch I have paid more than $100 for.
Apart from really inexpensive watches like Soki, Artron and Alpha; this will also be my first new watch purchase.

I am kind of stoked that my first 'real' watch is 100% Chinese made and designed by a couple of loyal WUS CMW forum members b-)

While I was really,really tempted by the Wuyi and the beautiful forum watch; this one simply could not be ignored :-d


----------



## seagullfan

Number 18 is also on its way.

Onto an earlier point in regards diving and diving watches - 200m water resistence does not mean you can actually take it down to 200m. 200m wr usually means the watch could be kept in stationary water at 200m for X amount of seconds/minutes. In real use 35 metres could exert more forces on the watch than 200 in testing (that I have no idea about).

I take my 50m WR omega swimming (their brochure states that surface swimming will be fine as long as you ensure the seals are fine by checking once a year). Others would be horrified to take any watch less than 200m WR into watch.

But maybe this sea dragon can be my beater swimming watch now


----------



## seagullfan

mcfr said:


> Nice watch although i wish the date was at 3 or 6 or not even there. Even white on black would've been better to blend in more.
> Still thinking about it


I'm almost the opposite - I would love to have seen a day/date in there like with my Citizen dive watch (which also has the day in "Chinese"/Japanese - always gets a comment from people who notice it).


----------



## obsidian

seagullfan said:


> Onto an earlier point in regards diving and diving watches - 200m water resistence does not mean you can actually take it down to 200m. 200m wr usually means the watch could be kept in stationary water at 200m for X amount of seconds/minutes. In real use 35 metres could exert more forces on the watch than 200 in testing (that I have no idea about).
> 
> I take my 50m WR omega swimming (their brochure states that surface swimming will be fine as long as you ensure the seals are fine by checking once a year). Others would be horrified to take any watch less than 200m WR into watch.


*lysanderxiii* has a great post over on the Public Forum in which he uses science and math to bust myths about water resistance, hot tubs, gasket failure, etc.

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/sigh-myth-busting-again-610734.html*

Quote:
"There is much confusion about water resistance in the mind of the consumer, but from an engineering point of view, it is cut and dry......

Doing the math, you can see that in order to raise the pressure by 1 atm the watch must be traveling at 14.25 m/s. That's about 51 km/h or 32 mph.
If you can get your arms to move that fast under water, please see your local Olympic committee, you are a due for some swimming medals this summer in London.
If you are at normal scuba diving depths (50 to 60 meters) you will have to be moving faster than a nuclear submarine to exceed the depth rating of a 100 meter rated watch."

My reply to his post:
"Let's face it, the dynamic pressure myth isn't a myth-- it's a scam! Perpetrated by the watch companies so they can con you into buying a "better" watch.
If a company sold you a 100m watch that can take any abuse and outlast you, you'd have no need to buy a second watch from them. They'd lose out on your repeat business and lose the ability to attract new customers who already owned a 100m watch from a competing company. No, they need to convince you that 100m isn't enough-- you need 200m... or to be safe, 300m... no, make that 500... no, 1000m!"


----------



## johant

That looks impressive! I hope this watch will succeed in the marketplace.

Unfortunately my watch budget is zero right now ...


----------



## Citizen V

My Samurai sold so I ended up getting #188... looking forward to seeing a thread full of Dragons this week!


----------



## CheapThrills

Looks like about the right size for diver to my wrist.
Too bad no funds to toss to watches now 

Really glad to notice they did not go overboard with the size thing, like making it 44-46mm...


----------



## Stupe

Looks amazing (coming from someone who dislikes divers). So how long do we think the limited edition will last? I've had my eyes and heart set on a dress watch, but this may be too good to pass up.


----------



## hawkeye86

Stupe said:


> Looks amazing (coming from someone who dislikes divers). So how long do we think the limited edition will last? I've had my eyes and heart set on a dress watch, but this may be too good to pass up.


I felt the same way and then saw the post above that said he just got #188. I took this to mean that nearly 25% of the edition were sold in only a few days. This caused me to lift my self imposed buying freeze since I didn't want to miss out.


----------



## seagullfan

hawkeye86 said:


> I felt the same way and then saw the post above that said he just got #188. I took this to mean that nearly 25% of the edition were sold in only a few days. This caused me to lift my self imposed buying freeze since I didn't want to miss out.


I imagine it was more the case that citizen v wanted the number 188 (since that's a lucky number). I asked for number 18 (had switched from 188 to 18 since it's still lucky and a "low" number).

I recall when I bought the watch that number 11 was the lowest number still available.


----------



## Citizen V

hawkeye86 said:


> I felt the same way and then saw the post above that said he just got #188. I took this to mean that nearly 25% of the edition were sold in only a few days. This caused me to lift my self imposed buying freeze since I didn't want to miss out.


Oh no! Seagullfan is correct. I just asked for it because it 018 and 088 were taken.

Sent from my other timekeeping device.


----------



## Stupe

After only 24 hours of deliberation, I pulled the trigger 

3-5 business days!


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Yikes! I really like this. If it's not too thick I might just have to pull the trigger. Any specs on the total height of this watch? Also, anyone know the bph on this movement? Doesn't really matter to me, just curious on that last bit. I've been looking at Seagulls for awhile, none of the current ones quite tickle my fancy enough. Oddly enough I started off a short while ago with NO interest in divers, but now have more divers, and am looking at this one as my next.... :think:


----------



## hawkeye86

Citizen V said:


> Oh no! Seagullfan is correct. I just asked for it because it 018 and 088 were taken.
> 
> Sent from my other timekeeping device.


I'm laughing at myself a bit right now. Oh well, I bought it a little sooner than I would have otherwise, no big deal. I think this may end up as the daily wear watch. It looks great and 40mm is just right size-wise.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Blazingly fast response from Kevin! 12mm thick. 21mm lug width. EDIT: he corrected his email, says it's 22mm lug width.

Ordered #033


----------



## Citizen V

Thanks for those specs! Assumed it was 20mm lugs since most watches in this size are but 21 is fine.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

whoops, he corrected his email, said it's actually 22mm


----------



## seagullfan

Oh and btw the ST2130 inside the watch beats at 28,800bph - so this will be my highest beat watch.

Here's a link to a teardown of the movement:
Review: Sea-Gull 816.351 / ST2130 | Watch Guy

I wonder if our watch has a signed movement too?


----------



## aron

GoodEyeSniper said:


> whoops, he corrected his email, said it's actually 22mm


Thanks for posting the specs. So what straps are you all getting? Thinking of picking up a bond NATO, but will probably wear it on the bracelet for a while first.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

I plan on keeping it on the bracelet for awhile. I've never even had a bracelet with solid links before, heh. Anyone have opinions on Seagull's bracelet quality from other models?

Might like to switch to leather at some point, but I think Black would make the overall package "too black", and not sure how brown would look on a black dial/bezel watch??


----------



## aron

I like brown on my black dialed parnis.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

That does look pretty good...

Are Seagull bracelets usually held together with pins or screws for resizing? I have no tools that will accomplish the job for pins, might need to order one now. I'd hate to have it come in and sit for a few days unworn because I can't resize the bracelet...


----------



## bwilkinson

Maybe this bond NATO with orange and blue. I am going to wear the the steel. #3 on the way.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

So who got #8? I feel like 008/800 is kind of a cool number. Symmetry and all that.


----------



## aron

GoodEyeSniper said:


> So who got #8? I feel like 008/800 is kind of a cool number. Symmetry and all that.


I got #8 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Citizen V

aron said:


> Thanks for posting the specs. So what straps are you all getting? Thinking of picking up a bond NATO, but will probably wear it on the bracelet for a while first.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


No idea :think: I had hoped to keep my collection limited to 20mm lugs so I could interchange easily but now I don't know if I should get a 22 strap just for this one.


----------



## bwilkinson

Triton9 said:


> Actually, I find the design so so only..
> 
> Can I suggest something to make it special?
> 
> Proabably could have added Chinese character of Dragon just below the Sea gull wording and lume the Chinese character.
> 
> The backcase could have some crisp bewel engraving of a dragon, something like the Omega seamaster PO2500 back case where they show the seahorse crisp and sweet.
> 
> I think its good to use sword hand for min and hour while the second hand could have some dragon shape at the end of it and spray the whole second hand bright red.
> 
> Dial could have use the stick marker shape for all time hr while the 12 and 6 hr mark can remain that way.
> 
> How abt that?? I know all this may added up the cost. But its real special, collector will not mind the extra money.


Personally, I like the design without more emphasis on Dragon as suggested. It makes it more subtle IMO. I saw a Sea Gull watch made for military that had such accents, but I found it a bit bold on that tone for me. This is like a secret dragon to me....


----------



## merl

Ordered mine! #022


----------



## Patsbox7

I am seriously buying that next paycheck or bonus. Such a sexy watch.


----------



## Stupe

How do you guys know what number you got? Or how did you ask for a specific number? I didn't get an option to choose a number, and I don't see anywhere that tells me my watch number.


----------



## bwilkinson

Stupe said:


> How do you guys know what number you got? Or how did you ask for a specific number? I didn't get an option to choose a number, and I don't see anywhere that tells me my watch number.


I did the # part via email. Got the open ones from Kevin, then ordered via Pay Pal with desired #.


----------



## merl

Same procedure for me. I sent a short list with my favorite numbers by email. Luckily the first one was available.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Yup. Emailed only asking about #33. If it wasn't available I probably would not have impulse bought like that, as I only saw this thread hours before... But he responded blazingly fast and it was available. Where is USSeagull operated out of? I thought it was Florida for some reason, but now can't find it. Mine shipped today, wondering how long it will take to Cali....


----------



## Citizen V

GoodEyeSniper said:


> Yup. Emailed only asking about #33. If it wasn't available I probably would not have impulse bought like that, as I only saw this thread hours before... But he responded blazingly fast and it was available. Where is USSeagull operated out of? I thought it was Florida for some reason, but now can't find it. Mine shipped today, wondering how long it will take to Cali....


Ah lucky! It's shipped from cali.

Sent from my desire


----------



## kingkraken

Hey, so this is my first post to these forums! Just a quick question. How does one go about requesting a specifically-numbered watch? Should I order one and email the request separately to Kevin Ma? Thanks!


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Anyone ever have an issue with tracking numbers from USS? the one he gave me hasn't worked. I might just be getting hasty since it's only been a matter of hours and it hasn't gone through yet. But normally they work as soon as they are scanned at the post office...



kingkraken said:


> Hey, so this is my first post to these forums! Just a quick question. How does one go about requesting a specifically-numbered watch? Should I order one and email the request separately to Kevin Ma? Thanks!


I'd email him first. He responded to me very quickly, even during the evening. Just to be sure. Then he told me just to purchase it, and as long as I used the same email address/name he'd get the right number in there.


----------



## Citizen V

Sometimes they're not scanned right away, or updating is just slow. Mine took a few hours to show up in the system as well.


----------



## hooligan

GoodEyeSniper said:


> Anyone ever have an issue with tracking numbers from USS? the one he gave me hasn't worked. I might just be getting hasty since it's only been a matter of hours and it hasn't gone through yet. But normally they work as soon as they are scanned at the post office...


I wouldn't worry about it mine hasn't been updated since it departed from California yesterday. The same thing has happened the previous two times I have ordered something from California I am sure it will get here but I probably won't get an update until it reaches Columbus.:think: I haven't ordered anything from Alaska or Hawaii but I can't imagine it would be much slower than post from California.


----------



## Stupe

Mine made it from Cali to Memphis in 24 hours. It's sitting about 80 miles from me at the moment, I'm excited. From past experience tracking the post office, it will probably arrive at my local shipping center sometime before noon tomorrow, and then hopefully it will be delivered in the afternoon. 

If it does, I would be super impressed. TWO day shipping for free.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

when was the first one ordered? You'd think someone would have one by now! argh!

Edit: tracking showed up. Still down by LA. I figure it'll make it to NorCal by tomorrow. Then sit around for a day or so before I get it


----------



## Citizen V

I think we might see the first ones tomorrow for those who got lucky with USPS. I can't wait to see some unboxing pics.

edit: Woo, small possibility mine will arrive tomorrow. Landed in nearby city an hour ago; not sure if it's gonna make it here before my mailman starts his route.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

What do you think, black bradystrap with blue stitching to offset the minute markers? (pic courtesy of grandaddyofsoul)



grandaddyofsoul said:


>


Or C&B Bomber style


jlow28 said:


>


The bradycloth might just make an already very black watch too black?


----------



## lipla

bwilkinson said:


> Maybe this bond NATO with orange and blue.


This strap looks great. Where did you find it? It only seems to be available in 20mm at my sources.


----------



## hooligan

GoodEyeSniper said:


> What do you think, black bradystrap with blue stitching to offset the minute markers? (pic courtesy of grandaddyofsoul)
> 
> Or C&B Bomber style
> 
> The bradycloth might just make an already very black watch too black?


I think both options could potentially look quite nice with the _Dragon King_ and was thinking along the same lines but have decided to hold off buying any straps for mine until I see it in person.


----------



## Citizen V

It seems that original watch specs were mixed up too. I just received mine and it's not 40mm case as originally stated. Instead it's more like 42-43mm w/o crown, which makes more sense given the 22mm lugs. Unfortunately that means I have to flip it or try to return it..


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Citizen V said:


> It seems that original watch specs were mixed up too. I just received mine and it's not 40mm case as originally stated. Instead it's more like 42-43mm w/o crown, which makes more sense given the 22mm lugs. Unfortunately that means I have to flip it or try to return it..


hmm.... that kinda sucks. I'll have to see it on the wrist to say for sure, but 40mm would've made this thing perfect. wtf


----------



## seagullfan

Citizen V said:


> It seems that original watch specs were mixed up too. I just received mine and it's not 40mm case as originally stated. Instead it's more like 42-43mm w/o crown, which makes more sense given the 22mm lugs. Unfortunately that means I have to flip it or try to return it..


Well at least let us get a few photos of it 

How does the bracelet look? Lume?

edit: and what are your first impressions of the watch itself?

Just checked and my current diver (Citizen NY2300 - highly recommended) is a 12mm thick, 42mm wide watch too but wears very small. See this review here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/review-citizen-ny2300-98447.html

So hopefully this watch won't be too big for my wrist - though I certainly would have preferred a smaller watch.


----------



## Stupe

40mm would have been perfect... Pictures please!


----------



## Citizen V

I took a couple quick ones.

I like the box's decorations but it's a little banged up from shipping.









Nice limited edition certificate.









Was wrapped in bubble wrap for more protection .









Lots of plastic, still on it. The blue/grey on the second hand is more even noticeable in person than in pictures.









Lume was not bad. It's unfortunately not as bright as my MKII dial's lume, even though the MKII dial's lume is stark white and the Dragon King's has a bit of a blue/grey tint. I like the bracelet since it's not a typical oyster. I can't really say much more about it since I don't want to remove the plastic.


----------



## Stupe

Well, it looks really good 


Worried about the larger-than-40mm size. Mine will be here today so I'll have to see for myself. Does Sea-Gull USA allow unopened returns?


----------



## Citizen V

I emailed Kevin about it. Will let you know once a get a reply. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## seagullfan

Oh and Citizen - I'm amazed at your ability to refrain from opening the package completely as soon as you got it and instead had the clear-headedness of mind to think of measuring the dimensions of the watch.

Which MKII watch are you comparing to? Paradive?


----------



## Citizen V

After receiving a couple wrong things from eBay I've started to check the items before opening them . Also, I was wearing my Sandoz (has a MKII milsub dial and I was comparing to that lume) and I noticed the Dragon King was larger than it. But that was also because the Dragon King doesn't have a chapter ring, so the dial is larger.

It really looks nice and the more I look at it (still looking at it), the more I want to just keep it. The case finishing is pretty good and transitions from brushed to polished to brushed around the lugs. The end link tolerances aren't the best; there's a bit of a gap on mine between the lug and side of the end link.


----------



## CheapThrills

Citizen V said:


> It seems that original watch specs were mixed up too. I just received mine and it's not 40mm case as originally stated. Instead it's more like 42-43mm w/o crown, which makes more sense given the 22mm lugs. Unfortunately that means I have to flip it or try to return it..


Not too surprised at all. Making a smaller diver than the on-going trend would have been possibly a risk.

Almost like 99% of all cheapish eBay watches have their diameter marked like: "under one feet" or so.
Very typical one is also 4cm.
I must admit I´m surprised Sea-Gull mixes them up.

rant:
About all those gazillion cheapies sold at eBay for under one foot diameter, HOW HARD AND EXPENSIVE can it be, to get one of these, learn how it works and inform accurate specs:
6" 150mm Vernier Caliper Microme


----------



## bug tongue

I'm disappointed with the case size. I'm new to Sea-Gull watches and to US Sea-Gull and this mixup doesn't instill much confidence. The watch is nice enough, but I wouldn't have purchased it had I known the case is 42 or 43mm. Kinda sucks for a first impression.


----------



## bjjkk

Receiving mine also today. I actually have the opposite oppinion regarding the case size. I prefer 43-42mm, especially in a diver.


----------



## Citizen V

bjjkk said:


> Receiving mine also today. I actually have the opposite oppinion regarding the case size. I prefer 43-42mm, especially in a diver.


Pics when it arrives? Would like to see it unwrapped !

Also Kevin said it would be ok to return it for those who are wondering.


----------



## usseagullwatch

OMG, so sorry guys, this was 100% my mistake. Once I received the dragon king, I got too excited and post it on the forum immediately. I forgot to double check the size. Please return it if you guys dont like the size, I will take the full responsibly and pay for the return shipping!
The correct spec:
43mm case w/o crown,
22mm lug
lug tip to tip is 49.9mm
thickness is 11.9

I took on wirst shot to give you guys more idea to how it looks, I have a 6.5 wrist















Regards,

Kevin


----------



## bwilkinson

Kevin -

That looks awesome. I personally like the slightly bigger size. It is a pleasure doing business with a franchise that shows such great personal creative interest, enthusiasm, service and honestly around the product.


----------



## Stupe

Got mine today. Keeping it! I've got a 6.5 inch wrist but it looks good on there. I'll have to get some pictures later when I get the bracelet adjusted. Gorgeous looking watch! The bracelet is also a nice two-tone steel. The caseback looks great in person too; a bit egotistical, but I like seeing the xxx/800 on it as well.


Edit: The Dragon King box is also stunning, although mine (like Citizen V's) is a little damaged along the corners. I have no idea why you'd ship a cardboard box in nothing but bubble wrap and an envelope, but it is what it is. Overall this was a great buy for me. It's my first watch I've ever bought over $150, my first diver, and my first Sea-Gull (it won't be the last though).


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

dang. looking at the wrist shot looks like it'll be too big for my ~6.9" wrists. But I'll have to wait and actually take a look at it on my own before making any calls. Hopefully be here tomorrow. But I'll probably miss the delivery and have to pick it up friday  Is the thickness the same as specified in the emails at about 12mm? or is that changed at all? I really do like the design, and starting to get fed up with the ginormous watch fad which is causing a lot of really interesting styles to move into the "too big" range. (42-43 isn't "huge", but these style watches used to be all 38-40" and were considered the larger watches of the time) Was hoping this would be more a dress/diver. I don't ever _really_ dress up big time, so a 40mm diver like this would be nice.


----------



## hooligan

hooligan said:


> I wouldn't worry about it mine hasn't been updated since it departed from California yesterday. The same thing has happened the previous two times I have ordered something from California I am sure it will get here but I probably won't get an update until it reaches Columbus.:think: I haven't ordered anything from Alaska or Hawaii but I can't imagine it would be much slower than post from California.


The updates were slow but the shipping was fast I received mine today. I think I may have to buy a camera now to take some pictures since I can't manage anything more than very blurry images with my cell phone. 
First of all I would like to thank Kevin for his hard work and for bringing us this really cool special edition _Dragon King_ dive watch. I think the name alone makes me want to reach in my pocket and give Kevin my money.
Most my initial impressions of this watch are positive. So here is a quick review of those initial impressions.

Positives: 
-The great customer service you get from Kevin and Sea-Gull USA
-The watch is relatively thin (11.9mm by Kevin's measurements) for a diver of this size, and not too heavy so *it wears quite comfortably*. 
-The bracelet is comfortable (Did I mention that this watch wears comfortably?)
-The dial of the watch and of course the dragon are both unique and look better in person than stock photos
-The hack feature when setting a watch is quite nice and it feels a bit like I'm being spoiled since my Orient autos lack this ability
-The crown operated smoothly and the engraving is a nice touch that I always appreciate 
-The ST2130 a great movement that is building a solid reputation for accuracy
-Sapphire crystal not only is this a desirable standard feature alone but the crystal sits nearly flush with the top of the bezel, this should help it to avoid some nicks and scratches that you might get with a crystal that protrudes too much

Neutral: (at least for me)
-The dial is large and without a chapter ring it makes the watch appear even larger. Don't let this scare you off, the watch wears smaller than it appears in my opinion.
-The bi-color lume (white, and a sort of light or mint green to my eyes) on the seconds hand is noticeable to the wearer but I saw this in the stock photos and I thought then as I do now that it adds a touch of charm with its' irregular appearance. Maybe we should highlight this more as a special feature;-)
-It would have been nice to have a safety clasp but this may not even be an available option from Sea-Gull and I knew beforehand that it did not have one so this is just more a statement of want than anything else.

Negatives:
-The end links are folded and not solid. Looking back at the stock photos I can see hints of this but I just formed my own conclusion that it would have solid end links so this could arguably be added to the neutral list. 
-The bezel markers do not line up perfectly with the indices (a common problem I have seen in many other brands)
-The bezels action is not smooth. To clarify when I start to turn the bezel it turns freely and smoothly until it reaches about 3/4 of a full turn then it acts as though something is binding and becomes much harder to turn the remaining distance. (This may not be normal if so let me know and I will send it back for a bezel adjustment)
-The case finish leaves a little to be desired. I'm not usually a finish snob but some of the brush strokes on the side of the case just don't look even to my eye. This could easily be remedied by me with a little brushing of my own and probably would not be noticed by a non WIS.

Overall: 
I really like this watch and I'm glad that I made the purchase. There are a few negatives but I feel these can be easily remedied and they do not effect the timekeeping abilities of this watch (the most important aspect to me). So I would say this a good first attempt at a 200m diver, a really cool special edition that I never plan to part with, and with a little refinement of some of the rough edges you can sign me up for the next installment of Sea-Gull dive watches.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

thanks for the review. I'm hoping the thickness (or thinness) wins out on this slightly larger than I wanted watch, because it really is stunning to look at, and I really want to wear it 

I'm guessing the bracelet is held with pins, not screws? Did you have any trouble adjusting it, if you adjusted it at all?


----------



## hooligan

GoodEyeSniper said:


> thanks for the review. I'm hoping the thickness (or thinness) wins out on this slightly larger than I wanted watch, because it really is stunning to look at, and I really want to wear it
> 
> I'm guessing the bracelet is held with pins, not screws? Did you have any trouble adjusting it, if you adjusted it at all?


It uses pins and was no trouble to adjust at all.


----------



## lipla

This is how it looks on a 6.3 in (16cm) wrist:









It *is* bigger than I expected but I'm going to keep it anyway.

I'm not sure if I'm going to keep the bracelet or exchange it with a NATO strap though.

I'm having a hard time adjusting it to the right length. The links are about 1cm long but there are only two fine tuning positions on the clasp, about 3 millimeters apart. 
So, with 6 links, for example, you can only adjust the bracelet to 6cm or 6.3cm. If 6.3cm is just a little too tight, your next best choice is 7 cm (by adding a link). But that is definitely too loose.
Or am I overlooking something?


----------



## Stupe

Lipla our arms could be twins.


----------



## ManMachine

Giving that this is a first dive watch effort from Seagull, I think it looks good.

Comparing to similar watches in the price range (mainly Seiko divers), IMO there are definitely areas for improvement:

Design wise:
- longer minute hand to reach the indices
- date should be opposite color (white on black/blue)
- "automatic" font and size doesn't look quite other fonts

Quality:
- need solid end links for the bracelet
- the mentioned bezel action
- Consider lume on the bezel

Marketing:
- More specific information on watch dimensions on the website
- maybe more info on the water resistance part

Also, for something like "dragon king", this looks a bit timid and too dressy, and its capability probably not quite the level of 龙王.​
Look forward to the next one.


----------



## gigfy

Number 005/800 looking fine on my 8" wrist!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooligan

gigfy said:


> Number 005/800 looking fine on my 8" wrist!


So that's where my favorite number went.:think: Congrats on your _Dragon King Diver_.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Got 033/800 today... despite my hesitance about the larger size, I really dig it. It does wear rather flat on the wrist, which helps, pushing it near the range of "dress/diver" though I can't quite say it makes it at this size. It will probably make an appearance or two at some fall weddings, though... The overall design is really quite nice, and the movement is great. Only real qualm is with the Bezel, and I know this is common on divers in this price range, but you'd think it wouldn't be too hard to get the marks to line up, when you can make a 2800bph movement that keeps accurate to seconds a day.... right? You CAN get it to sit lined up, just click it one shy of where it needs to go and ease up the slop and it will look okay until you move around much, but that's kind of cheating, and it should *click* right into place... 

Other than that, yeah it wears well, and looks great. The few design things that I would change next time, are things I already knew about when purchasing the watch. Longer hands, and a little more intricacy to the design of the hour and minute hands. I mean, the "butt" of the second hand is nearly the same size as the hour hand... The second hand is great, it just makes the plain, straight minute/hour hands look a bit plain. But even if you extended it so the hour tip just barely brushed up to the indices, and the minute tip got just to the back end of the hour indices it would do a lot for it, IMO... It might almost sound like I'm nitpicking on negative, you have to know I'm really in love with this little guy, just naming things that would turn it to nearly perfect, instead of simply a great watch I'm proud to own. 

Excuse the pictures, horrible lighting=long exposure=blurry photos with no tripod. Took a handful of pics and these are the two that turned out somewhat clear. I'll snap some in the morning with good light.


----------



## LCheapo

I like the blue accents, and the back engraving is really cool, but my attempts at liking it enough to order one so far always get preempted by the thought that it is just too similar to my Alpha Milsub. Maybe one diver is enough for me? :-s


----------



## AlbertaTime

gigfy said:


> Number 005/800 looking fine on my 8" wrist!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


Really good to see you with that, friend. It's a beauty.


----------



## Stupe

Dragon King on this strap?

Hadley Roma Sailcloth Style Watchband

I think it would look really good on the black with white stitching, but I've never bought an aftermarket strap before.


----------



## gigfy

@hooligan & @AT

Thanks! 

As it has been said before it does wear comfortable and close to the wrist. Looks like it rides high in my pic but it doesn't. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## merl

Good to read your first impressions! Still have to wait until it crosses the ocean....


----------



## GoodEyeSniper




----------



## seagullfan

It looks like the endlinks are solid? Or are they folded?


----------



## hooligan

seagullfan said:


> It looks like the endlinks are solid? Or are they folded?


Folded


----------



## Chascomm

On the question of folded end-links as opposed to solid; In my limited experience of wearing a bracelet watch in the sea, solid end links tend to be a water-trap that can lead to corrosion on the springbars. By contrast, folded end-links drain easily, making it easier to effectively rinse your watch after exposure to salt water. Consequentially I have only seen springbar rust (thankfully only superficial) with a solid end-link bracelet. And that was where I thought I had been diligent in thoroughly rinsing the watch after swimming.

As I said my experience is limited, but this might be a consideration to those who intend to use this watch to its fullest potential but were considering swapping the end-links.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

To add to that, there are folded end links that are obviously folded and low quality. These are not those. These look, and feel quite nice. Don't have that 'chintzy' feel at all. my experience with bracelets is not huge, but these are the nicest non solid links I've come across. I'd be very hesitant to even list them not being solid as a negative, for what it's worth.


----------



## GHerber

Ok, I pulled the trigger last Thursday. Now the waiting.......


----------



## smyth

Long time lurker, first post. Received my Dragon King a few days ago. Love the look of it -- it's a keeper.


----------



## GHerber

OK, I'm still waiting for mine. Where are your pictures? Arrrgh! Waiting is the most delicate torture!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

GHerber said:


> OK, I'm still waiting for mine. Where are your pictures? Arrrgh! Waiting is the most delicate torture!


You and me both...tracking says mine will be delivered tomorrow. I have not been this excited since my first on line watch purchase!

Tomorrow is going to be a long day at the office :-( ;-) :-x b-)


----------



## corn cob kid

GHerber said:


> OK, I'm still waiting for mine. Where are your pictures? Arrrgh! Waiting is the most delicate torture!


Well, if you would have ordered when I told you about it you might have it by now...


----------



## seagullfan

The box is sitting at my office desk now - about to open the thing


----------



## corn cob kid

Where are your priorities! You do a post with it sitting unopened in front of you!?! You are not going to get the merit badge this way.. 



seagullfan said:


> The box is sitting at my office desk now - about to open the thing


----------



## Admira

ManMachine said:


> Giving that this is a first dive watch effort from Seagull, I think it looks good.


??






















http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...%D4%CB%B6%AF+%BB%FA%D0%B5+%B1%ED+%C4%D0%B1%ED


----------



## bwilkinson

???

SEA-GULL Black Steel Men`s Automatic Sports Diving Watch 816.356H








SEA-GULL Black Steel Men`s Automatic Sports Diving Watch 816.356H


----------



## Admira

bwilkinson said:


> ???
> SEA-GULL Black Steel Men`s Automatic Sports Diving Watch 816.356H


50m diving watch?


----------



## merl

bwilkinson said:


> ???
> 
> SEA-GULL Black Steel Men`s Automatic Sports Diving Watch 816.356H
> View attachment 777704
> 
> 
> SEA-GULL Black Steel Men`s Automatic Sports Diving Watch 816.356H


Well, I would not call a 50m water resistant watch a dive watch....


----------



## bwilkinson

Good point....Style is pretty different than I have seen though.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

#42 has arrived!

After a long day of anticipation, dreaming and waiting; I got home to a notice that the post office had failed to deliver the parcel and I would have to pick it up myself...totally bummed until I read the pick up times available. Jumped in the car and drove the three blocks to the post office and got my package.
Still bummed; it cost me another $40 in taxes and handling fees...damn government thieves!
So, I'm into this watch for just shy of %350 which includes Kevin's great price, shipping, Paypal exchange fees, creditcard exchange fees and the HST plus handling fees.

No wonder folks don't buy a lot of watches in Canada :-( We need a new Sea Gull Canada outlet ;-)

Ok, rant over; now to the package.
Since this is the first watch I've ever spent over $100 for; I guess I'll do the box opening thing...
























































and the wrist shot...









I haven't sized it yet as I wanted to get a feel for the fit and whether it was going to be too big for my wrist.
Turns out, it is a perfect fit for my 6.75" wrist and wears almost the same as the Alpha sub 

I'm going to sleep on it and decide whether to keep it as NIB or size the bracelet(which is one of the nicest I've had the pleasure of holding) and pop the case back for a look see at the beautifully smooth 28,800 bph movement.

I checked out the watch by swinging it a few times to see how the rotor sounded(didn't need to do this to wind it because it was already running). It is nice and quiet with only a hint of what's going on inside when you put it up to your ear








The crown screws out smoothly and is solid with no wobbles. The winding position, date setting position and time setting positions are precise with no guess work. The time setting position stops the second hand as the movement hacks. Pushing the crown back in does not have any affect on the second hand other than to allow it to continue in it's travels; no jumping, hopping or other annoying traits.
Setting the time is clean and crisp; again with no ill affects when the crown is pushed back in.
Date setting is clean and crisp with the date wheel snapping the numbers precisely into the display window.

The bezel action is about as good as most of my Seiko dive and dive style watches; which is pretty darn nice.
As many have pointed out, the bezel insert is not completely centered and is off by about 1/4 of a click. No different than any other watch I've received but easily adjustable if I decide to do so.

The case, bezel and crown are all finished as well as any $200 - $300 Seiko I've had in my hands. That means beautifully finished lines, excellent brush finish and mirror finish where applied. The 'S' on the crown is very nicely designed and finished!

The bracelet...

Split pins which I like; a pinch release clasp which I like and a clasp that is partly folded steel and partly machined pieces. Over all it looks to be a good clasp and mechanism.
The end links are folded but they are far thicker than most I have seen and they fit tightly with no rattling or movement.
The links are a combination of brushed inner course and highly polished outer course. They are nicely finished and I would rate the bracelet as being about twice the quality of the best Alpha sub one.

The case back on this watch is special; it is deeply etched with the Dragon King as seen in Kevin's photo...









Mine still has the plastic sticker on it so it looks just the same except mine has 042/800 on it ;-)

Kevin is great to deal with and his communication is not only excellent; it's almost instantaneous!
The package was well insulated with foam blocks and air bags. My presentation box hasn't got a single mark on it as you can probably see in the photos above.
There is a manual that covers this calibre and several others. Easy to read and follow 
Last but not least is a credit card like certificate of authenticity with the individual watch number; mine is 042/800.

Once I've decided to wear it or not; I will or will not take more pictures ;-)


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Ok; it's not going to be a safe King :-d

I sized the bracelet; two links from one side an one from the other leaving the clasp dead center on my wrist  Good thing that it's perfect for my wrist because it only has one extra micro adjustment on the clasp. I moved it in and it's perfect. If my wrist swell, the other setting will be perfect.

The case looks and feels like it was made for my 6.75" wrist; no gaps; no lug overhang and it sits perfectly! I can't believe how flat this watch sits on my wrist. By comparison most of my Seiko divers and even the Alpha sub are like high rise buildings compared to ho the King melts into the wrist!

The design and finish of the case are done in complete harmony with the bracelet. Starting at the side of the case is a nice soft brushed finish the a highly polished accent line then the top of the lug is soft brushed again. The first course of the bracelet is highly polished with a wider center link that is soft brushed with a narrow polished strip in the center.
Some might not like this alternating brushed/polished look but it is truly amazing how it changes with the angle of the light on it 

Now that I know it's going to be worn; I'll give it a couple of days to check the accuracy and then open it up...even if it doesn't need adjusting. I want to see how this ST21xx looks under the 10x loupe plus my 3.5x magnifier light.

So far my intense ogling with the loupe has turned up nothing to complain about as far as finish goes.

There are two protective stickers on the case back; one has the ubiquitous red strip but the other, bigger one is clear and covers the whole case back including the tool slots.

The lume is like most non Seiko watches; it glows quickly and brightly but dims fairly quickly. I'll get to see how long it has useful glow tonight b-)

Stay tuned; this is going to be an ongoing review of a watch that may become my favourite |>

More pictures to come when I get a chance to set up some decent lighting...

A quick and dirty of my two Chinese Dragons to hold you over...


----------



## GHerber

GHerber said:


> OK, I'm still waiting for mine. Where are your pictures? Arrrgh! Waiting is the most delicate torture!


#018/800 showed up yesterday. This is a very nice piece. Now to size the bracelet.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

GHerber said:


> #018/800 showed up yesterday. This is a very nice piece. Now to size the bracelet.


I hope yours fits and wears as well as mine does 

So far the time keeping is AWESOME!


----------



## seagullfan

GHerber said:


> #018/800 showed up yesterday. This is a very nice piece. Now to size the bracelet.


That's a bit worrying... since I also have number 18/800.

This would seem to indicate that the 800 "limit" isn't really a limit at all? Can people get whatever number they want?


----------



## merl

seagullfan said:


> That's a bit worrying... since I also have number 18/800.
> 
> This would seem to indicate that the 800 "limit" isn't really a limit at all? Can people get whatever number they want?


That's weird :-s

Receiving mine today. At least that's not another 018....


----------



## Citizen V

seagullfan said:


> That's a bit worrying... since I also have number 18/800.
> 
> This would seem to indicate that the 800 "limit" isn't really a limit at all? Can people get whatever number they want?


Perhaps that was a typo and not really 18? :s
Thomas said 18 was taken when I asked.


----------



## wilsonhui

Good looking watch guys, that dragon looks quite nice. I'll probably get a Chinese mechanical to wear as a daily before the end of this year (already bought 4 watches this year between the wife and I, quite low on watch budget ). This piece is on my short list along with the 816.351


----------



## seagullfan

Citizen V said:


> Perhaps that was a typo and not really 18? :s
> Thomas said 18 was taken when I asked.


Yeah, maybe 180 for him?

I triple checked my number and it's definitely 018/800...

I'd be interested if gherber could confirm if he also got 018/800 (maybe he's my identical twin?)


----------



## merl

Got mine today! Looking great.
Bezel action is smooth all the way.


----------



## aron

Here are my Dragon Kings in action. I got the Dragon King for my other "dragon king" ( i.e my son who is born in the year of the dragon), but I guess his father will test drive it first!! 

Don't really have the time to do a formal review with photos, but I have to chime in and say this is an excellent watch. It has become my daily diver and if you're sitting on the fence for this, don't hesitate to buy! 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooligan

aron said:


> Here are my Dragon Kings in action. I got the Dragon King for my other "dragon king" ( i.e my son who is born in the year of the dragon), but I guess his father will test drive it first!!
> 
> Don't really have the time to do a formal review with photos, but I have to chime in and say this is an excellent watch. *It has become my daily diver and if you're sitting on the fence for this, don't hesitate to buy!
> *
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Congratulations on both of your Dragon Kings.

I to would recommend buying this watch based on the good looks, comfortable fit, and good service provided by Kevin and USA Sea-Gull so far, in my brief review of initial impressions I noted that my bezel was not only misaligned but was binding when I tried to turn it disappointing but, Kevin agreed to allow me to send it back to be fixed without any hassle. 
They will receive it today, and I'll update when they finish with it, and on whether the problems are resolved when I get it back but I don't anticipate any problems just more of the same good service I have already received which in my mind is another good reason to buy this watch if you have any doubts.


----------



## Citizen V

seagullfan said:


> Yeah, maybe 180 for him?
> 
> I triple checked my number and it's definitely 018/800...
> 
> I'd be interested if gherber could confirm if he also got 018/800 (maybe he's my identical twin?)


Mine was 180 so I hope not, haha.


----------



## GHerber

Citizen V said:


> Mine was 180 so I hope not, haha.


My mistake. I humbly beg forgiveness for a typographical error. Mine is 019/800. As my kids (now adults) used to say; oops my boo-boo.


----------



## obsidian

Admira said:


> ??
> 
> View attachment 777535
> View attachment 777536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...%D4%CB%B6%AF+%BB%FA%D0%B5+%B1%ED+%C4%D0%B1%ED


I had the impression that while these do have 200M WR cases, they don't have screw down crowns, so they'd not be considered true diving watches by most. I also think the orange "lume" is just for show, and doesn't really glow in the dark.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

this thread dropped off as soon as people got theirs, what's up? I wanna see new pics and hear people's thoughts on it! So much talk about it before people recieved it.... Still love mine and wearing it daily.


----------



## 13143268

Agreed. It seems that the initial excitement kind of wears off. I love my #118 though!



GoodEyeSniper said:


> this thread dropped off as soon as people got theirs, what's up? I wanna see new pics and hear people's thoughts on it! So much talk about it before people recieved it.... Still love mine and wearing it daily.


----------



## aron

Still loving mine. I had a minor issue with a sticky bezel that Kevin was more than happy to fix, but after a few more turns, the bezel is butter smooth! No need to part with the watch. 

Initial lume impressions were a bit disappointing (I.e. initial brightness is worse than Seiko) but it does last a while, and good enough for practical purposes. For example, with a newborn, I have been wearing a watch to bed every night so I know the frequency of feedings etc. The lume has been more than sufficient every time I woke up in the middle of the night and looked at the watch. 

Only complaint so far is that the end of the second hand looks a like the hour hand in size and is a bit confusing to look at in a glance when you're sleep depraved...


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

aron said:


> Still loving mine. I had a minor issue with a sticky bezel that Kevin was more than happy to fix, but after a few more turns, the bezel is butter smooth! No need to part with the watch.
> 
> Initial lume impressions were a bit disappointing (I.e. initial brightness is worse than Seiko) but it does last a while, and good enough for practical purposes. For example, with a newborn, I have been wearing a watch to bed every night so I know the frequency of feedings etc. The lume has been more than sufficient every time I woke up in the middle of the night and looked at the watch.
> 
> Only complaint so far is that the end of the second hand looks a like the hour hand in size and is a bit confusing to look at in a glance when you're sleep depraved...


Yup, that's my only real concern with any of the design details, too. In daylight it's not bad, in low light at a quick glance I am often quite confused. Especially if the hour hands is partially concealed beneath the minute or second hand. That darn butt is just too similar to the hour hand....

Do second hands often need that "counter weight" It seems most second hands seem to have a bit sticking off the back end, but I've seen some without it. Wondering if it was just tradition, or actually impacted the movement of the watch at all?


----------



## merl

Agree on the comments about the back of the second hand.....it's too big and too similar to the hour hand.

Here's a photo of the back of my Dragon King.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Great picture of the backside, I have a lot of difficulty getting a clear one, yours really pops.

Got some new shoes for mine. Black bomber leather jacket from strappedfortime. Really nice strap, I was a little hesitant and second guessing my purchase until it arrived, but I'm happy with it.
































Unfortunate use of flash on the last one, but it brings out the dial a bit. I gotta figure out a better lighting situation.


----------



## merl

Thanks!

Looking great on a strap! Was thinking the same direction. Did you just flip the clips to release the bracelet?


----------



## Citizen V

merl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Looking great on a strap! Was thinking the same direction. Did you just flip the clips to release the bracelet?


No need (it'll be annoying to get the clips back in right place/shape afterwards), just compress the spring bar to release the end links.


----------



## merl

Citizen V said:


> No need (it'll be annoying to get the clips back in right place/shape afterwards), just compress the spring bar to release the end links.


Thanks for the info!
Will try that soon.


----------



## hooligan

hooligan said:


> Congratulations on both of your Dragon Kings.
> 
> I to would recommend buying this watch based on the good looks, comfortable fit, and good service provided by Kevin and USA Sea-Gull so far, in my brief review of initial impressions I noted that my bezel was not only misaligned but was binding when I tried to turn it disappointing but, Kevin agreed to allow me to send it back to be fixed without any hassle.
> They will receive it today, and *I'll update when they finish with it,* and on whether the problems are resolved when I get it back but I don't anticipate any problems just more of the same good service I have already received which in my mind is another good reason to buy this watch if you have any doubts.


I have been away for a while (no internet or mobile phone) visiting family and today is the first day I have checked email at the local library but it appears the good folks at USA Sea-Gull have finished fixing the bezel of my _Dragon King_ (as of 8/16/2012 per the email received). Additional updates will follow when the watch or I return home and so far I am glad to report that my experience with Kevin and USA Sea-Gull has been good as always.


----------



## nanchanglang

Got mine this week. Love it.


----------



## drewbie

Is it unrealistic to expect the bezel lume pip and marker to line up correctly in a watch at this price point? 

I really like my watch and I don't think I will mess with any returns for repairs, but I am curious. 

The bezel does not line up correctly on my Alpha GMT, but that watch cost much less. The bezel does line up perfectly though on my Orient Ray, so what's a realistic expectation with the Dragon King?


----------



## aron

drewbie said:


> Is it unrealistic to expect the bezel lume pip and marker to line up correctly in a watch at this price point?
> 
> I really like my watch and I don't think I will mess with any returns for repairs, but I am curious.
> 
> The bezel does not line up correctly on my Alpha GMT, but that watch cost much less. The bezel does line up perfectly though on my Orient Ray, so what's a realistic expectation with the Dragon King?


Agreed. Its a minor but very noticeable gripe. I hope these details get fleshed out in the next iteration. No matter how much I love this watch (love the smooth movement and looks), every time I see the misaligned bezel it does make me a bit disappointed. Kevin offered to fix it, which I appreciate, but I don't want to send the watch off for something like this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corn cob kid

Getting the lined up "perfectly" is not as easy as it sounds. I have read that even Rolex has established tolerances for how far it can be off.



drewbie said:


> Is it unrealistic to expect the bezel lume pip and marker to line up correctly in a watch at this price point?
> 
> I really like my watch and I don't think I will mess with any returns for repairs, but I am curious.
> 
> The bezel does not line up correctly on my Alpha GMT, but that watch cost much less. The bezel does line up perfectly though on my Orient Ray, so what's a realistic expectation with the Dragon King?


----------



## seagullfan

The lume pip is disappointing (my 80 euro citizen ny2300 diver lines up perfectly). But it's one I can live with - though how easy is it to fix? (I might get a local watchmaker to do it if it's cheap and easy - no doubt they'll charge me an arm and a leg anyway  )

I'll have photos of no.18 up soon. My wrists are ridiculously tiny and I had to take off 5 links. I've put one back one though to give it a little extra play since - the dragon is no desk-diver... I got certified to scuba dive to 18m a few days ago (birthday present to myself, along with this watch). And can confirm that the sea dragon king is a-ok up to 17 metres in the sea at least 

I'll be putting up my review of the watch soon - both as a desk diver and an actual diving instrument.


----------



## Citizen V

Possible to do it yourself. Just pop off the bezel with a thin blade, and remove the insert. Then place the insert back on, making sure it's aligned.
I don't know how easy it is to remove the bezel on this particular watch though. Some bezels can't be simply removed by this method.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Well, the thing with this style bezel is that it can be dead even when it's turned back to the "stop" when you put pressure clockwise , or it can be even when you spin it more towards the next click, without reaching it, by taking up the play. It likes to sit somewhere in the middle, closer to clockwise than counter on my watch... But it will just as easily sit perfectly aligned, I just have to move it a hair counter clockwise of where it first clicks... Now I don't even really notice it as a problem.


----------



## monsieurxu

I was a little disappointed when I discovered that my bezel didn't line up exactly as well. Until I went to check the bezels on my Cartier Pasha and Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Concept, which had the same problem. Considering the latter two watches cost about a hundred times the Dragon King, I'll give Sea-Gull a pass.

Frankly a tremendous dissatisfaction with Swiss watches at all price levels is one of the reasons why I have turned to Chinese watches. I urge all who are considering this watch to not let the possibility of a misaligned bezel deter you.

- Proud owner of Dragon King 1/800


----------



## hooligan

hooligan said:


> Congratulations on both of your Dragon Kings.
> 
> I to would recommend buying this watch based on the good looks, comfortable fit, and good service provided by Kevin and USA Sea-Gull so far, in my brief review of initial impressions I noted that *my bezel was not only misaligned but was binding when I tried to turn it *disappointing but, Kevin agreed to allow me to send it back to be fixed without any hassle.
> They will receive it today, and *I'll update when they finish with it*, and on whether the problems are resolved when I get it back but I don't anticipate any problems just more of the same good service I have already received which in my mind is another good reason to buy this watch if you have any doubts.





hooligan said:


> I have been away for a while (no internet or mobile phone) visiting family and today is the first day I have checked email at the local library but it appears the good folks at USA Sea-Gull have *finished fixing the bezel of my Dragon King (as of 8/16/2012 per the email received).* *Additional updates will follow when the watch or I return home *and so far I am glad to report that my experience with Kevin and USA Sea-Gull has been good as always.


I am happy to report that my _Dragon King_ made it home on Saturday (8/25/12) and the bezel no longer binds and now lines up properly.. I was disappointed with the problem but I am quite satisfied with the customer service of USA Sea-Gull and would recommend without reservation purchasing the _Dragon King_ or any other Sea-Gull watch you may have in mind from Kevin.


----------



## guangxiwu

I just bought and received a Sea-Gull Dragon King Dive watch yesterday, and so far I liked it very much. This is the second watch I bought from US Seagull, and Kevin has been excellent in responding to my e-mails and shipping. 

The DK Dive looks great. However, the bezel is a little misaligned as noted by many others here, which is a little annoying. The bracelet is a little too shiny to my liking but otherwise has good quality. The date is a little difficult to read because the font is a little too thin. The lume is decent and lasts pretty long. I was able to read the time when I woke up earlier this morning after it has been sitting in the dark for about 6 hours. It is too soon to know about the accuracy: it has gained 4 second in about 20 hours. Hope it stays this accurate. My other Sea-Gull watch, 219.327, has been pretty consistent and accurate: +5 seconds/day.

I purcahsed an Alpha Sub a few months ago, and I have been very impressed by its quality except the bracelet, which feels a little too light and cheap. So far its accuracy has been beyond my expectation: +5 seconds/day, on par with my Sea-Gull 219.327. The Alpha sub is smaller and looks like a little brother of the DK Dive. 

Back to the bezel issue, is there any way to make it align properly?

Thanks,

Guangxi Wu


----------



## Citizen V

guangxiwu said:


> Back to the bezel issue, is there any way to make it align properly?


Congratz on your purchase.
There is always the option of sending it back for Thomas to align it. Or:


Citizen V said:


> Possible to do it yourself. Just pop off the bezel with a thin blade, and remove the insert. Then place the insert back on, making sure it's aligned.
> I don't know how easy it is to remove the bezel on this particular watch though. Some bezels can't be simply removed by this method.


There are guides for other watches but it is the same general method. One example:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/tip-removing-bezel-seiko-monster-172603.html

But again, some bezels may not be able to be removed like this.


----------



## JohnP33

Just placed my order for mine one minute ago


----------



## aron

guangxiwu said:


> The bracelet is a little too shiny to my liking but otherwise has good quality.


I totally agree, I hope a DK 2 would come in a more subdued, tool watch-esque finish. Blasted titanium anyone?

Also, Kevin supplied me with this link to diy fix the bezel when I asked for instructions. Hope it helps!


----------



## spacetimefabric

Does anyone know the dimensions of the bezel insert for the Dragon King?

I am interested in the watch, but in the habit of being a Seiko modder, am curious if there are substitute bezels for other brands that I might be able to put in. For example, I think the watch could potentially look great with a blue bezel insert. If I can, say, put in a blue Submariner-style one, I'd be very happy.

Also, is it possible to ask Kevin for a particular number edition, or is it totally random?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

spacetimefabric said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions of the bezel insert for the Dragon King?
> 
> I am interested in the watch, but in the habit of being a Seiko modder, am curious if there are substitute bezels for other brands that I might be able to put in. For example, I think the watch could potentially look great with a blue bezel insert. If I can, say, put in a blue Submariner-style one, I'd be very happy.
> 
> Also, is it possible to ask Kevin for a particular number edition, or is it totally random?


My rough measurements show it to be 34 mm inside diameter and 42 mm outside diameter.

You can request a particular number between 1 and 800(this is the total number of the edition); if your choice is available you get it


----------



## spacetimefabric

Pawl_Buster said:


> My rough measurements show it to be 34 mm inside diameter and 42 mm outside diameter.


Thanks for the rough measurements, PB. Hmmmmm.....maybe that seems kind of big? The fairly large 45mm-case Omega Planet Ocean's bezel inserts are 40mm outer diameter and 33mm inner diameter, according to an eBay hawker selling a replacement insert. At 43mm w/o crown, I'm having a hard time seeing the Dragon King being bigger, but perhaps this is just the way it actually is.

Can someone else verify the Dragon King's inserts OD and ID using digital calipers? Thanks.


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine no. 60 for my birthyear:-d

I think it's a nice size. I have suddenly realized that I don't like huge watches. I have a Seiko SCVS003 inbound.























Cheers

Pete


----------



## spacetimefabric

Mine just arrived today. Perhaps more thoughts later.









Had a chance to take a shot of it in the cab on my 7.5" wrist.









UPDATE: Read more early thoughts in the next post.


----------



## spacetimefabric

Entering my third day of wearing the watch from the post above and have since put my Dragon King on an aged brown leather strap.









And here it is on a Brady strap borrowed from the Orient next to it:









Some early impressions:

*Accuracy*
The movement is fairly accurate. It's at about +/- 7-12 seconds a day right now, and I'm wearing the watch to, as they say, "break in" the movement, after which I hope I can get a steadier gauge.

_*Size*_
This watch is somewhere at the line of just right/big. I have 7.5" wrist, and I feel it is not overly so, but this is definitely as big as I'd ever go. If there are to be other diver editions, I'd suggest going a little smaller, just because I feel people are easing off the larger 45-55mm watch trend (thankfully). If you have very small wrists, I'd ask for wrist shots from forum members with similarly sized wrists just to get an idea beforehand. I was comparing it to my other watches of similar size--a Steinhart Ocean 1, which is about 1mm smaller in diameter, and my Seiko 6309, which I think is as wide--and the main factor in the seemingly more prominent size appearance is that the Dragon King has such a large dial, with the dial and bezel extending all the way to the edge of the case, whereas my other divers have more of a setback. In sum, it is not a shy watch. It definitely lives up to its kingly name.

_*Case Back
*_I love the engraved dragon design.









_*Dial*_
I know that other posts have talked about the blue minute markers being hard to read. I don't disagree, but I like it a lot that way. The blue kind of surprises you, a treat to notice. You won't miss the white hour markers; they're very easy to read, a little bit raised with metallic border.

I work with designers, and so I know they'd go crazy about there possibly being too many font faces here--I'm counting like 4-5 here. I am good with it here--it straddles that fine line between cool and almost disastrous--but if I could change it, I'd make the "Automatic" and "200M" similar or same fonts. You have to be very careful with fonts, because they could make a design look amateurish. There has to be design logic. I know where it says "Dragon King" the font is a bit squiggly for a reason; I enjoy that symbolic quirk. The others have to have a reason to justify their presence for there to be more than three being there, I feel.

_*Hands*_
I like the broad sword shaped hour and minute hands, but the seconds hand definitely is the headliner here, with a bit of colorful blue at the pointer end. It's a minor point, but the seconds hand is very big on the far end and would obscure part of the hour hand for a second when it passes over. I don't mind, but just in case anyone does, wanted to point that out. I believe it's a nod to the large tail of a Chinese dragon.

_*Lume*_
It doesn't have a strong lume, but I'm not a lume freak. The lume is perfectly fine for my purposes. It's not as bright as my Seikos, but not too many are at this price point. I do hope that if there are to be future editions, the lume on the hands would be brighter, as it can be hard to see right now.

_*Bezel
*_Sure, the bezel doesn't click into perfect, perfect alignment, but with a nudge it does slide into the right place and stays there. Most of my divers are mods, and so I've made sure the bezels line up, and I can probably do it with this, as well, but am just going to let it be. Unless you have higher level OCD, which from reading these boards most of us WIS-types have in some form or another, I don't see this as a make it or break it issue.

_*Bracelet*_
If I were to wear the watch with a bracelet, I'd be fine with it. It's perfectly acceptable. I'm not sure how I feel about there being too many mirror polished areas, as I prefer more of a brushed steel look. The clasp is okay. It is shorter in length than the ones on my other watches, and the abrupt squared off edge without a lockdown clamp is different from my other bracelets. I think I prefer the longer clasps. The thing is, I had bought this watch with the intention of putting it on a leather strap, and so this is moot. I'll have to say that a leather strap goes well with this watch. It quiets it down a little bit, in terms of how loud it wears on your wrist. I highly recommend the leather strap route--as I don't care what the diver enthusiasts who rarely ever get wet say.









_*Water Resistance*_
Speaking of getting things wet, I washed dishes with it on. Is that enough of a test for most of us? There's a post on here about a guy who dove to 17m, and the watch performed admirably. I'm not a diver, but I think this is huge. It's one of the main reasons I bought the watch, because I feel it's a significant step in the evolution of Chinese watches--being able to create a reliable diver with ample water resistance is a sign of increasing quality and quality control. Hats off to these guys for having pulled it off.

_*Customer Service
*_I communicated with Kevin over email, and he was very responsive. He had the patience to help me get a number I wanted, after rattling out a few that had already been taken. For a growing brand that has to win converts, it's great to be able to deal directly with someone like him. If another Sea-Gull were to pull me in, I'd not hesitate to make the purchase.

*Overall
*I am really enjoying wearing the watch. It feels reliable and looks good. In its price range, it's definitely worth being in the same consideration set as similar divers, from the less known Bernhardt Sea Shark to any of your uber popular Seiko SKXs. Like I said, it's on the bigger size for me, but it doesn't totally overwhelm my wrists. I've been wanting a good new Chinese watch for a while, but none had drawn me in as much this diver.

I think Sea-Gull is moving in the right direction, and this diver will hopefully be the first in its necessary steps to come out with models that will gain a larger foothold abroad beyond a few Chinese watch enthusiasts. I'm usually leery of nationalism--and especially that of a newly wealthy country--but I feel that at least the Chinese domestic market should be embracing these, instead of lusting after brands like Rolex; I guess every superpower has its growing periods.

I hope Sea-Gull is making some well thought out, strategic long range plans in China and overseas. It needs original models like this that will help the company rise further, and it can do this because of its higher quality, which it needs to communicate more, because the average watch wearer isn't putting the brand in its deserved place in the swarm of Chinese watches with mixed reputation and QC. The Dragon King, I feel, is a testing of waters, so to say. I think if it can improve on this technologically and with great original designs, and cultivate a wider following, it can directly compete with the likes of, say, Orient, or some other starter brands, and if it can somehow differentiate itself further, then anything can happen. It will be a step by step, watch by watch forward progress.

I'm glad to own number 129/800.

Related post with this watch tested in an actual dive:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/review-seagull-sea-dragon-king-739870.html


----------



## JohnP33

Very well said spacetimefabric.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pawl_Buster

spacetimefabric said:


> Thanks for the rough measurements, PB. Hmmmmm.....maybe that seems kind of big? The fairly large 45mm-case Omega Planet Ocean's bezel inserts are 40mm outer diameter and 33mm inner diameter, according to an eBay hawker selling a replacement insert. At 43mm w/o crown, I'm having a hard time seeing the Dragon King being bigger, but perhaps this is just the way it actually is.
> 
> Can someone else verify the Dragon King's inserts OD and ID using digital calipers? Thanks.


Using the digital calipers; the measurements are the same. I only said 'rough' before because I was using analogue calipers.


----------



## spacetimefabric

Thanks, Pawl! Mine has arrived, and I can attest to your measurements.


----------



## Stupe

#15 is still going strong here. It sat unused for months because I accidentally left it at an out-of-town house and just had the chance to pick it back up this weekend. Fell in love with the look of it all over again, and it's keeping good time. 


Think I'm going to put it on a black nylon with white stitching. Any suggestions for a brand?


----------



## GivenToFly

#112 was supposed to arrive today. Was disappointed when I got home. Still can't wait. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## GivenToFly

Does anyone know if the pins in the bracelet just push out or do they screw in? I can't get them out.


----------



## bjjkk

the pins push out on my braclet


----------



## spacetimefabric

I had a bit of trouble at first and actually broke the head of three of those remover needles. Then I thought that they were screw pins, but on closer inspection, that was not the case.

Then I remembered an easy method I used to do: 1) Take one of those office push pins and line the sharp end of that into the watchband pin hole (make sure this is on the side of the band that will push out the band pin). 2) Start tapping at the thick plastic part of the push pin--not too hard, but with consistent force--with a watchmaker's hammer. 3) The band pin should slide out very easily. 

This was what I did with mine. It worked well.


----------



## GivenToFly

Wanted to get #112 in here. Not a great pics and haven't figured out the bracelet yet, so just threw it on a bradystrap to get it on my wrist. Pretty big on my tiny wrist, but I like the size and love the look of it.



















Great experience with Kevin and Sea-Gull. Super fast communication and shipping. I'm happy!


----------



## spacetimefabric

Nice, I had it on the Brady strap for a while, too. Try my method above with the office push pins to get the link pins out. Just be very careful.


----------



## zeljko

Hi!

I'am new to this forum but have bought my first Chinese mechanical watch!  This watch had a long trip as I live in Ukraine, Eastern Europe. After one month with DK on my wrist I can say, this is a great watch!  Here are some pictures of mine 025/800...P.S. Dates are wrong, I know


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Congratulations 

These are great watches; I love mine(#42)!

You have managed to get an excellent picture of the back which is difficult to do.

That strap works well with the watch; the light grey pulls the blue out of the dial quite nicely 

I have a feeling these will become serious collector items once the edition is sold out


----------



## DragonDan

A smart looking watch, and I like the blue accents.
One thought, Chinese dragons traditionally have five fingers. The legend goes that the further away from their homeland, the lower number of fingers. Korean dragons have four fingers and Japanese dragons are usually shown with three fingers.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

DragonDan said:


> A smart looking watch, and I like the blue accents.
> One thought, Chinese dragons traditionally have five fingers. The legend goes that the further away from their homeland, the lower number of fingers. Korean dragons have four fingers and Japanese dragons are usually shown with three fingers.


US Sea-Gull is farther away then even Japan so I guess the three taloned hand is correct ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx

DragonDan said:


> A smart looking watch, and I like the blue accents.
> One thought, Chinese dragons traditionally have five fingers. The legend goes that the further away from their homeland, the lower number of fingers. Korean dragons have four fingers and Japanese dragons are usually shown with three fingers.


I'm in no way at all an expert, but when I looked into this a while back, I found many people saying that the five-fingered dragon was the imperial symbol, four fingers were for nobility, and the three-fingered dragon was the symbol of the common people and ended up on consumer goods. I'm hesitant to put too much stock in that; given that Wikipedia says the same thing in its article on Chinese dragons, it could be that people are using Wikipedia as a primary source.

It's worth noting though that the image I used for my avatar is allegedly a three-fingered dragon from Shanghai.


----------



## aron

watchcrank said:


> I'm in no way at all an expert, but when I looked into this a while back, I found many people saying that the five-fingered dragon was the imperial symbol, four fingers were for nobility, and the three-fingered dragon was the symbol of the common people and ended up on consumer goods. I'm hesitant to put too much stock in that; given that Wikipedia says the same thing in its article on Chinese dragons, it could be that people are using Wikipedia as a primary source.
> 
> It's worth noting though that the image I used for my avatar is allegedly a three-fingered dragon from Shanghai.


I found a similar interpretation on baidu. Five fingered dragons represent the emperor, four fingers are for relatives and kings of tributory states, and three fingered dragons were used to represent dukes (loosely translated).

http://baike.baidu.com/view/1499100.htm


----------



## brentrice1

This thread hasn't been posted to forever, but I have wanted one of these watches for months! Finally won one today on eBay, the first time I have even witnessed someone selling theirs. $119.05 and I should have it within days! Can't wait!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

brentrice1 said:


> This thread hasn't been posted to forever, but I have wanted one of these watches for months! Finally won one today on eBay, the first time I have even witnessed someone selling theirs. $119.05 and I should have it within days! Can't wait!


Congratulations! I was watching that auction but - seeing as I have too many divers already - had only intended to bid if it stayed at the absurdly low prices it sat for the first few days of the auction, which seemed unlikely given the desirability of this watch. I am delighted to know that another WUS member was able to get it at such a great price. Please post photos and your experience with it when it arrives.


----------



## bcy

brentrice1 said:


> This thread hasn't been posted to forever, but I have wanted one of these watches for months! Finally won one today on eBay, the first time I have even witnessed someone selling theirs. $119.05 and I should have it within days! Can't wait!


Congrats!! That is a very good deal !


----------



## AlbertaTime

brentrice1 said:


> $119.05 and I should have it within days! Can't wait!


----------



## Smaug

I think this would be a hot seller if Sea-Gull would make it a regular issue watch.


----------



## aron

This post reminds me how I still love this watch, particularly the hour markers! Just wish a DK 2 with beefier hands, lumed bezel, and a smaller case can compliment it's older brother.

Obligatory wrist shot from today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citizen V

Smaug said:


> I think this would be a hot seller if Sea-Gull would make it a regular issue watch.


I think it is already a regular issue. Jun has a Sea-Gull diver (D310) for sale that is pretty similar:

Fashionable Sea-Gull D310 black diver watch 10ATM ST2130 automatic

EDIT: Ah, it was covered here already:




Pawl_Buster said:


> I was curious about the timely appearance of the D310; so I asked Kevin...





Pawl_Buster said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> The first version of D310 is a trail version (we designed it), but it is 100M without lock crown. Then we and Walter designed the dragon king. The difference is thicker glass, 200m, lock crown, better lume and SS bracelet.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kevin
> 
> On 9/28/2013 3:17 PM, Peter Horne wrote:
> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Perhaps you could clear up a few things for me.
> 
> 1. - Is the Dragon King based on the D310 or did Sea-Gull bring that out after the Dragon King?
> 2. - Apart from the Dragon King and 200M text on the dial and the beautiful dragon case back; how does this watch differe from the D310?
> 3. - What did Sea-Gull do to make the Dragon King 200M water resistant vs the 100M of the D310?
> 
> I love my Dragon King. I'm just curious about the D310 which we never saw before the Dragon King was almost sold out.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Peter ... DK #42
> 
> So, Sea-Gull has taken Kevin's and Walter's(gigfy) prototype and is producing the D310..
> Note the differences that Kevin has pointed out and you can see what a fantastic bargain the Dragon King was!
> 
> I don't mind that Sea-Gull has brought out the D310; it just makes the Dragon King that much more special. If I had not been lucky enough to get one of the LE Dragon Kings; I would be happy enough to own a D310(well maybe at a lower price)


----------



## 13moggie

I'm a newbie, so I'm still finding my way around WUS. I posted this on another thread:

*Re: Sea-Gull Dragon King: Some Early Impressions* 
I'm a newbie, here, so apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but *148 arrived this morning. Thanks WUS and seller. ​


----------



## 13moggie

Obligatory wrist shot. The mark on the bezel was the original owner. It's not as obvious in normal use.

The watch is bigger than I'm used to (early '60s Omega Seamaster, early '60's Tudor Prince Oysterdate, late 70's Orient 3 Star and 2005 Tissot PR100).


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Have a favor to ask my fellow dragon king owners, and it might be a long shot... Somewhere between moving houses and a rather large earthquake hitting here in napa, I lost an end link to the bracelet. I know not everyone was super fond of the bracelet and was wondering if any kind souls would help a brother out. Not asking for a freebie of course, but the nice leather strap I had been using broke, and I really miss wearing The King. I have a very nice strap planned for it (one from the Hirsch performance line) but need to wait a bit before allocating funds to that.


----------



## brentrice1

They make a very similar watch.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Thought I'd update this thread with my #033 on a new brown strap








And that was me posting above about missing the end links a few years ago, somehow got that password lost and could not successfully recover it so I'll post up again. If anyone has the stock bracelet they wouldn't mind parting with, I'd be happy to purchase it. I quite liked the bracelet and it's unusable without the missing end links.


----------



## seagullfan

Your post reminds me to make a recommendation for a strap for the watch. I recently bought the version 2.0 of the Borealis rubber strap (in orange) and cannot recommend it enough.

I had their version 1.0 on the Dragon King and it was...ok... but version 2.0 is like day and night. So much better - the rubber feels so much more supple and it sits on my wrist 24 hours without any breathing issues.

I've never had an isofrane so I can't comment on how it compares but I can say that (comparing apples to pears) that it can give my Tudor titanium strap a run for its money in terms of wrist comfort. I think quite a few people on the dive watch forum rave about the price/quality ratio of the strap.

Here's a quick photo of the Dragon King beside its slightly more costly diving brother:








The Dragon King doesn't get too much wrist time nowadays - I see it mostly as a collectible as Seagull's first proper diving watch (screw-in crown and 200m WR). The orange 60 is what I use to justify splashing out for the bright orange band


----------



## bqtime

imho three kinds of fonts on a dial looks bad for me...


----------

